# Biblical Languages & Distance Education



## TheBigO (Jan 12, 2010)

Greetings, friends! Thank-you so much for all of your insights & comments in my last post regarding my seminary decision between TMS, Southern, Westminster, etc. Although the posts rabbit-trailed to discussion on comparing brick & mortar to distance education options for seminary, I am now finding those thoughts to be extremely helpful. As of right now, I'm either looking to relocate to Southern Seminary for my training OR to stay put at my local church where my elders are fully on-board with mentoring me over the next couple of years as I pursue a distance education M.Div. 

Thus, I was interested in getting all of your thoughts on 2 things:

*1) If one is to pursue distance education, how adequate is the training received for learning the Biblical languages (Hebrew & Greek)? This is one major concern with distance education that I was hoping to gain some insight on.*

*2) Although I don't want this topic thread to get into a heated discussion on the pros/cons of brick & mortar versus distance education (though I enjoy reading your thoughts!), what schools for distance education would you encourage and why? I'm looking into GPTS, RTS, Reformed Baptist Seminary & Whitefield (but I'm having trouble with their website). Also, anyone know anything about Midwestern Center for Theological Studies (http://www.mctsowensboro.org/)? *

THANK-YOU so much for your continued insights! They are truly helpful! 

Josh Ortiz 
Grace Covenant Church (Beavercreek, OH)


----------



## larryjf (Jan 12, 2010)

In my experience, biblical languages tend to be most profitably studied at brick and mortar schools.
They can be done well at distance seminaries, but a great deal of that depends on the individual student and their ability to interact with their teacher through such means.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jan 12, 2010)

Of the Seminaries mentioned, RTS has the best online offerings. They are also fully accredited, something I personally believe to be important. I would go with RTS.

As far as the distance ed. and biblical languages discussion...there is nothing that you will do in class, that will not be done through distance. Audio/video resources are provided for proper pronunciation, and the good programs even have interaction with other students through group assignments. "πιστεύω" means the same thing whether you read it in a classroom, or at home...


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm working through Greek from New Testament Greek i think it's a great website to teach your self (if you have the time) but it's nice to be in contact with someone who knows the language do you can ask them questions that aren't directly answered from the program. 

but as Larry said, it depends on the student. (motivation is a big factor)


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jan 12, 2010)

I think you bring up a good point. Motivation is essential. If you are not self motivated, or if you have any tendencies toward laziness at all, distance ed. is not for you.


----------

